# 02468 issues



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone seen this? 500/Dec '05 R15, done the 02468 many times to check on the new release (got the current version several times in the past, not the new 'west coast' version...).

*Now* what I get is: 'DVR is starting up', where I enter 02468. Then, it goes to 'just a few more minutes', then 'acquiring sat data' and then live picture. No software download at all.

This is all with the RC23 remote that came with the unit. WTF? I don't remember: is the 'starting up' screen the 'welcome' screen cited elsewhere? If not, I don't get anything else! Why can't I get the download? I've followed all instructions (entered the code once, etc.) and get what's above.

Very confused here... comments appreciated!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You are not getting into the download screen.

Is your RC23 remote set to the DirecTV mode?

(aka... what you are getting is the normal boot sequence)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

OR - is it possible there is no software currently in the data stream for the R15 (new or old), pending release of 10B8?

Carl


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Uh, yeah, I'm in D* mode.  I've done the '*please* give me the new release about 10 times before' with no problems.  The 'no software to get' is plausible and promising, since it may mean the new one is on its way!

Earl, I'd think others would have reported this....  First I tried it with an old RC16 (according to the internal sticker) remote (came with a D10), then said, f it, and found the 'real' RC23, as marked on the outside.

So, WTF? I hope the new release is ready to go!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Grr. It works now. As well as it ever did. And now I have 108F. How is 108F 'higher' than 10AF?


Must have been a case of filling the queue, as some said.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

108F ?

Odd... can you check to see if you have 30s Slip

Hang tight... I am checking with my contact to find out what this 108F could be...


----------



## jlbunting (Jan 31, 2006)

I got the same problem. I unplug my receiver, plug it back in, enter the code and it says “waiting,” then it starts to download a update. In the corner right it says “1/1/20 New Software Found” and in the top left it has “10AF” 

Once the download is complete, I check the software version and its still 10AF. I have done the software download about 10 times now over the past 2 weeks and still no update. 

My setup screen says: 

108F is the original update

10AF is the most recent upgrade. 

Anyone have a clue how to get my R15 to download the most recent software upgrade?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jlbunting said:


> I got the same problem. I unplug my receiver, plug it back in, enter the code and it says "waiting," then it starts to download a update. In the corner right it says "1/1/20 New Software Found" and in the top left it has "10AF"
> 
> Once the download is complete, I check the software version and its still 10AF. I have done the software download about 10 times now over the past 2 weeks and still no update.
> 
> ...


Once it makes it to your part of the country then it will either auto download nd install or doing the force will work. If you force and get the same version then that just means it's not been released where you are yet.


----------



## jlbunting (Jan 31, 2006)

I found my RC23 and just did the update again. Still same thing. It displays the right zip code and time zone. I am in Utah. I know others on this board have gotten the update. Still don't make sense to me. Maybe I have to just wait for my system to find the update on its own. Any other thoughts?


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

No 30 slip... heck, that was the first thing I tried....  Totally weird situation. Can't want for Earl's contacts's answer.  Um, ditto with jbunting. Some global issue? But why aren't we all seeng this?!

[Edit: 108F is the *current* rev, 10AF is the previous, reverse of jbunting's situation.....]
[Re-edit: that 108F is a bogus rev number, we decided....]


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't get an answer yet.... 

I did however get the word that the rollout started last night for an additional segment of the country. The installation pool will continuely grown nightly if there are no issues.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Heh... now I'm back to getting *no* update. Hope I get the real update! Thanks, Earl!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

leesweet said:


> Heh... now I'm back to [still] getting *no* update. Hope I get the real update! Thanks, Earl!


&$($#(& I'm getting two more R15s from VE (and a Tosh HD DVD...). Hope one of those loads the new version correctly! 

What a strange scenario!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Can someone confirm that 02468 on a 'current' device (10AF for a 500 at this writing) still pulls a new copy of the same software?

I've got two R15 500s and neither one will re-load the same software when I 02468, and I swear it used to work that way! Perhaps they did stop this redundancy to reduce load on the servers and sats?! Makes sense....


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

mine stopped giving me 10AF yesterday morning. Now there is a long (60sec) delay with a black screen and nothing comes down, it just "getting info from satellite".
I am gettig irritable.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Exactly. I'll bet D* IT got buried with complaints that the servers were dog-slow from all the dupe 02468s we were doing.  (Heck, I *work* in IT, and I know this is what I'd do when faced with a bunch of 'load it, no load it again, no load it still again' users!)

Earl, could you ask if the 'always download a release even if it's the current/same as on the box' behavior was changed to 'only download if newer'?


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Funky as heck... I forced a download on the newest one (activated today). It started downloading something, so I thought, cool, the east coast is getting 10B8! No, it was another copy of 10AF but with a 2012 date. (The one I downloaded this AM to that unit had 2006 (duh) for the date, as, of course, it should.)

My older unit (activated last week....) still won't download anything.

I wonder if part of this download/don't download issue is some OS files with bogus dates on them?! That's gonna cause big problems if downloads are based on file dates and not file versions!

Weirder and weirder....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The dates you see in the information screen mean diddly.... they are not correct and don't follow a pattern... that is based on the feedback here and personal experience....

The version number is what is important.

As for the "servers" getting bombarded...
The updates are not like a request then pull method.
They are in the stream, and basically when you do the 02468 you tell the box to go look at the stream and see what is there.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Hm... strange then that now it doesn't 're-load' the current release over again as it used to... I guess some of us will have to wait until 5/3.


----------

